# Clicker Training



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi! I just got a clicker! Do you think it would be a good idea to clicker train Daisy?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

First you have to establish that the clicker means good. So you do "click," then give her a treat several times. If you click and she looks at you that means she has learned that she gets food with her clicker.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Do you know how to clicker train? If you need information, I have an overview of the process at http://www.littlefeatheredbuddies.com/info/taming-clicker.html


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks! So I have learned you always do positive reinforcements and not negative reinforcements.


----------

